

Hacking with Style: TrueType VT220 Font - spudlyo
http://sensi.org/~svo/glasstty/

======
pronoiac
If you like this, you might like the curved screen of glterminal:
<http://ldopa.net/2006/01/14/glterminal/>

------
sp332
A point is a measure of length used in typography, it's defined as 1/72 of an
inch. Many programs default to assuming a 96 pixel-per-inch monitor. The font
is supposed to be 20 pixels high, so you have to specify 20 * (72 / 96) = 15
points (or some multiple) for non-blurry rendering. My Windows laptop,
however, has a higher DPI setting - 125% higher than normal, so I need 12
points for 20 pixels.

~~~
jrockway
Isn't this the exact use case for bitmap fonts?

~~~
sp332
Yeah, I think the point to this project was just to bring a classic TTY font
into TrueType because it's a cool idea. I don't think there's a good reason
for it :)

~~~
barrkel
Well, on Windows, WPF (and hence Visual Studio 2010) can't render text in a
raster font, so if you're used to using a bitmap font, you need to convert it
to TrueType or OpenType.

------
rbanffy
BTW, does anyone have a 3278 font? The ones I have lack the distinctive 6s and
9s. I also thnk numbers were a couple pixels taller than letters...

Anyone here with access to a real 3278?

A 2250 or 2260 would also be very, very cool.

------
zokier
Next step is to properly hint it so that it will scale to different sizes. I
kinda like the font, but its too big for real use. Kinda silly to vectorize
the bitmaps when the font can currently still be used in one size.

~~~
nrr
Actually, if we were still using CRTs at obscenely high resolutions, this font
would be perfect.

I used it for ~10 minutes on a 21-inch Sony Trinitron running at
2048x1536@75Hz, and I couldn't do much but marvel at it. It was truly
beautiful.

It's obviously a toy font at this point, though, so I doubt I'd be able to get
real work done with it, so I've gone back to Consolas. Oh well.

------
NikkiA
Retro is nice, and I certainly remember my time with 220s and 320s fondly (not
so much my time with 240s, I was forced to use one of those all day for a
couple of months, and the flyback transformer gave me a massive headache every
day)...

However, I'm not sure I can give up my Inconsolata/Consolas in emacs :)

~~~
peregrine
Great font.

------
mmphosis
The Ultimate Apple II Font:
<http://www.kreativekorp.com/software/fonts/apple2.shtml>

